# New horse owner in Nevada



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new horse! Love the pic! What a beautiful place to ride on a beautiful horse!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the Horse Forum and congrats on joining the wonderful world of horses! What a lovely horse - can't wait to hear all about him/her and your adventures together.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome to the forum and cute horse! i'm in nevada as well.


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

This is my Husband that you all helped me find a horse for!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oh ho! hello sir!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Welcome! the horse makes you look great! (kidding)

you do look very natural up there.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please post more pics of your horse!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## freedomwan (May 8, 2012)

Thank you for the warm welcome. The first picture is from his sale ad.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, yeah. I remember. He is a very nice horse. I think you won't regret buying him. he's better than average, for sure.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!

Aren't you glad you found a beautiful sensible horse instead of those other picks? 

Enjoy each other and glad to have you here!


----------

